# half life 2 gore



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok i love gore in half life 2 and everything but i would rather my 12 year old didnt witness it just yet:smile: I was wondering is there any mod or hack that could turn off or tone down the gore in half life 2?:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The *'No Blood' mod*, as the name suggests, removes all traces of blood from the game.

*Tweak Guides* has a list of console commands for HL2, including the following....


> violence_ablood [0,1] - If set to 1 shows alien blood when they are hit. Disabling this can improve performance but reduce realism.
> 
> violence_agibs [0,1] - If set to 1 shows alien gore when they are hit. Disabling this can improve performance but reduce realism.
> 
> ...



If your 12 year old likes 3D shooters, try Serious Sam 2 which has a more cartoony feel than HL2 and has an option to turn off the blood and gore, or you can change the blood colour to green or even replace the blood with flowers.


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

thank you thats what i needed


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

can you do it to episode 1 also?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the mod is for HL2 only, but the console commands should work for HL2, Episode One and Counter Strike.


EDIT: If you have a spare 47 minutes, check out this video. 
*A narrated critique of the game Half-Life 2: Episode 1*


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

ok thanks how do you activate the console?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From Tweak Guides (page 7, advanced tweaking)


> Half Life 2 Console
> 
> To enable the Half Life 2 console, you will first need to go into the in-game options, and under the Keyboard tab, click the Advanced button and tick the 'Enable developer mode (console)' option (see the Keyboard option under the In-Game Settings section above). Now you can open and close the console at any time by pressing the '~' key (the key under ESC). The Half Life 2 Console is a window into the game's Source engine. It allows you to see a range of information about the game and you can use it to change the way the engine behaves.


----------



## FOXmcloud021 (Aug 5, 2013)

this is the only helpful forum on this topic that I have EVER found, Thank You


----------

